# Any 2015 News?



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all.

I'm in desperate need of a new kindle. Pretty sure mine has had it. I have the Kindle Touch. The last model that came with sound.

I wanted to pick up either the new Paperwhite or the Voyage back in late Aug, but then remembered Amazon normally anounce their new devices in Sep, so I waited it out. But as we all know, nothing happened. 

My question is, does anyone have any idea if new models will be realeased this year?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone knows it's Jeff Bezos.  But, as far as I know, he doesn't frequent these boards.  Though I supposed he could, incognito. But if so he's never let his real identity slip.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The latest Paperwhite, the 3rd version just came out in June of this year. That seems a bit short for another version of that particular device. Voyage who knows, its a year by the end for that one. I love my Voyage and can't think of anything that could be better on it. Maybe some raised areas where the haptic buttons are, but otherwise? I don't know. 

There doesn't seem to be a lot of announcing anymore of kindles. They just kind of pop up.  

If you are in desperate need, I think you would be very happy with either the Paperwhite or the Voyage. 

Atunah, who is not Jeff. Probably.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Actually, Jeff leaked me his plans, but I promised not to tell!  

Leaving that fib aside, any new model is likely to be announced in time for Christmas buying. If there isn't an announcement by mid-November, I would buy the Voyage or PW that appeals to your taste and your wallet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the 'new' price seems too high, there are Certified Refurbished Amazon Devices available. The page does include some of the current batch of eInk devices.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Got some new gossip!!!
http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/what-do-you-want-out-of-the-kindle-voyage-2-and-new-paperwhite


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks all. I will try to hold out to the end of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Got some new gossip!!!
> http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/what-do-you-want-out-of-the-kindle-voyage-2-and-new-paperwhite


The thing about that is that it's seems highly unlikely there'll be another new Paperwhite announced in October when the last one only just came out in June - and if they're wrong about that, then it makes the rest of their predictions less likely too.

Patience people! We'll find out for sure when Amazon are good and ready.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had exactly the same reaction, Linda!

If they are going to announce something, it should be soon to make the holiday present season.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Have announcements usually been in early October?  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> Have announcements usually been in early October?
> 
> Elaine
> Oklahoma


There is no 'usually', but Amazon has never announced a new Kindle this late in a calendar year. Based on history (and probably common sense, given the impending holiday gift purchasing season) one would have to conclude we won't see another one ship this year (in case anyone has forgotten, the Paperwhite 3rd gen shipped in June). The latest ship date was Kindle Voyage last year (Oct 21) but it had already been announced by Sep 18.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> ...any new model is likely to be announced in time for Christmas buying. If there isn't an announcement by mid-November, I would buy the Voyage or PW that appeals to your taste and your wallet.


 I stand by my advice earlier in the thread. But I would add that with the 30 day return period, if you order one now, you'd still be able to return it by the expiration of the absolute-last-possible-for-Christmas mid-November announcement date I described above.

In the long run there will probably be a slightly better Kindle announced, but in the long run we are all dead. If you want a new Kindle, I would get a new one and start enjoying it now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> There is no 'usually', but Amazon has never announced a new Kindle this late in a calendar year. Based on history (and probably common sense, given the impending holiday gift purchasing season) one would have to conclude we won't see another one ship this year (in case anyone has forgotten, the Paperwhite 3rd gen shipped in June). The latest ship date was Kindle Voyage last year (Oct 21) but it had already been announced by Sep 18.


Actually . . . . the very FIRST kindle was announced and put on sale in Mid November. Sold out in about 10 minutes. 

AND . . . they never 'announced' the PW3 in the sense that they did any sort of 'coming soon' promo . . . . it just was suddenly available and the previous version wasn't.

Still, at this late date, I do think it _unlikely_ there will be an updated Voyage this year, and it gets more unlikely each day nothing is announced. But, I've been wrong before.

I also think the Claw's advice is sound. Which is quite unusual for a cartoon bad guy.   

I'd only add that the 'holiday return period' usually begins on 1 November. so, theoretically, if they _have_ a holiday return period (they have every year but could, of course, change that), and if you can wait until 1 November, you have, then, until 31 January to return it if something better comes along.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Ann,  I'm not sure the holiday return period works like that in the UK. I could be wrong. But, the 30 day return should. I will look into that.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Amazon's return policy is great but if we take unfair advantage of it it might go away.  If I bought a new Voyage now, and I'm tempted to because I want a backup for mine, I'd keep it even if a new one came out.  That's not why Amazon has that policy and if we abuse it it'll cease to exist.

In the early days of computers people could casually return computers to any store any time for the first month.  That was just every store's policy.  People would buy a computer on Friday, use it over the weekend for a party and return it on Monday.  Suddenly all the stores stopped allowing that policy.  No collusion, of course,  it was just coincidence that after all those years of allowing returns all the stores changed policies on the same day. 

Software was that way too, at one time.  Buy it, try it out and if you didn't like it bring it back to the store.  That didn't last long either, for obvious reasons.

I have no idea whether there'll be another Voyage this year.  My guess is there will be but I wouldn't bet anything on that.  The thing about Amazon's patterns is that they do vary and they do make exceptions.  We just can't know what to expect.

If I needed one now I'd buy it now and be content.  I'd like to have a backup but I currently have a Paperwhite for a backup so I'm in no rush so I'm waiting.  The thing is the current Voyage is so very good that the new one can't possibly be much better.  Unless they include my much desired retractable inflatable recliner, and only then if they also decrease the size and weight. 

Barry


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Hm. So the Paperwhite, and now the Basic kindle are now on sale. Just Amazon being kind? Or making way for new models? It's not like they haven't gone this route before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not unusual at all for companies to put things on sale temporarily.  I don't think there's value in reading anything into it. Especially as the PW is 'new' in it's current specifications from only this summer.  And the Voyage, which may, in fact, be due for an update, isn't part of the sale.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

How cool would it be for Amazon to make an
Announcement onOct. 21 2015 the day Marty McFly 
Arrived in the future.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok Barnes and noble has released a new e reader that is waterproof and dust proof. If kobo and barnes and noble can have this feature why can't Amazon??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Ok Barnes and noble has released a new e reader that is waterproof and dust proof. If kobo and barnes and noble can have this feature why can't Amazon??


http://waterfi.com/waterproof-kindle

They definitely do PWs . . . not sure about the Voyage. You can buy one from them or send your device for them to waterproof.

It's more money than I'd want to spend, though. I don't personally have a need for waterproofing of my devices. I just don't use 'em where it's likely to be a problem.

I can totally see it, however, as an option at some point.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

jlee745 said:


> Ok Barnes and noble has released a new e reader that is waterproof and dust proof. If kobo and barnes and noble can have this feature why can't Amazon??


My prediction is, they will. Voyage 2 will be water & dust proof. Just a matter of time.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thoughts?
http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/amazon-confirms-kindle-voyage-2-will-be-released-in-november


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

jlee745 said:


> Thoughts?
> http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/amazon-confirms-kindle-voyage-2-will-be-released-in-november


I wouldn't believe anything on that site. They take other people's blogs and change them up a little, make them more inflammatory, usually, and add whatever they feel like to it (regardless of truth or facts).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have any opinion on veracity of the article in question . . . . but I personally believe that it's more likely than not that there will be a new Voyage this fall.

That said, I kind of figured it'd already have been announced, even if not available for a few weeks, so . . . . . 

I admit to skepticism about the 'message' purportedly from Amazon that they show/quote on the page.  The Zon is notorious for not  leaking things until their ready. . . . and I've never seen their CS people allowed to talk about the potentiality of a product before it's at least announced.

And I can find nothing on either TechCrunch or Gizmodo, which are pretty reliable for tech news.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Radiating skepticism here. Though if you predict enough different things, I suppose it improves your odds of being right on something. 

I initially snickered internally about the solar panel. But on reflection I think it is an attractive idea. I'm still not sure Amazon would go for the increased footprint, and it would be useless for people who keep their kindle in a case. 

It is awfully late to release something for Christmas, but the thing about chips  not being available is at least a good story!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

FWIW amazon has sales on the paperwhites and voyages so maybe a new version is coming and soon. I would doubt I would get either as I just updated my pw to pw3 and I think my voyage is fine as it is...on other e readers BN released the nook glow-plus and its water proof with the same specs as the pw...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Radiating skepticism here. Though if you predict enough different things, I suppose it improves your odds of being right on something.
> 
> I initially snickered internally about the solar panel. But on reflection I think it is an attractive idea. I'm still not sure Amazon would go for the increased footprint, and it would be useless for people who keep their kindle in a case.
> 
> It is awfully late to release something for Christmas, but the thing about chips not being available is at least a good story!


I had the same thoughts as I read: solar would be cool; it's awfully late for an announcement; chip delay is not an unreasonable story. 

As to the solar panel . . . I, too, feel like that would add weight and size maybe? Dunno -- not that up on the latest solar energy production technology. But I wouldn't want it any bigger or heavier -- I think he lightness and slimness of the current Voyage is a big reason it's superior to the PW -- even more than the page buttons or auto adjusting lighting. And, as you say, if it's in a cover/case, I guess the solar collector won't do much good. Though one could, arguably, be charging as one reads.

On the lateness . . . the original kindle was announced November 17, 2007 . . . . so there could be sentimental reasons to aim for that date. But that would make more sense if we were at the 10 year anniversary, but it's only been 8.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

IF my memory is correct, in the past the announcements were in Sept. But did not ship till Oct. 
or Nov.  It just shocks me that all of these ereaders are coming out 
With features the same or better(waterproof) than voyage at the price of pw.
I personally like the page turning sensors but can't see 
That a lot of people would want to pay extra for that and auto light sensor . 


Also It makes me sad that the kboards have been so quiet😭


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Self-charging by ambient light would be pretty amazing, I think!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Self-charging by ambient light would be pretty amazing, I think!


Oh, yeah . . . definitely cool . . . . as long as it doesn't add size or weight.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Self charging would be great. Maybe some new fancy schmancy solar technology build inside the official case? Under the fabric.  . Imagine, never have to charge the Voyage ever again. It will just keep doing as you use it or as it sits.

I'd also like it to float in front of my face listening to my commands to either pull it farther back or closer and/or maybe a finger operated touch clicker for changing the pages. 

I'd also like an Autochef and flying cars.  

I just bought an official cover for my Voyage as my cheaper pretty one fell apart at the hinge. Plus I got $20 for using prime now and I got it in 1.5 hours.  
So if a new Voyage won't fit in the current cover, I doubt I bother. My current one is just about perfect. Unless of course again it floats and/or charges itself. Then I might rethink the issue. Don't care for waterproof, no use for that. 

On a serious note, I do hope they keep the "buttons" as its the only kindle that even has what passes for buttons anymore. I just need those things. I'd actually prefer the basic buttons on the Voyage, but I get that it wouldn't look as good or is as streamlined. But they still are the best. Voyage haptic do ok, I'll take what I can get. 

It will be a very very sad day in my world when I can't buy a kindle with buttons anymore. I don't even want to think about that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Self charging would be great. Maybe some new fancy schmancy solar technology build inside the official case? Under the fabric. . Imagine, never have to charge the Voyage ever again. It will just keep doing as you use it or as it sits.


except . . . I don't care for the official case. 



> I'd also like it to float in front of my face listening to my commands to either pull it farther back or closer and/or maybe a finger operated touch clicker for changing the pages.
> 
> I'd also like an Autochef and flying cars.


Yeah . . . we were _promised_ flying cars, darn it all!  



> I just bought an official cover for my Voyage as my cheaper pretty one fell apart at the hinge. Plus I got $20 for using prime now and I got it in 1.5 hours.
> So if a new Voyage won't fit in the current cover, I doubt I bother. My current one is just about perfect. Unless of course again it floats and/or charges itself. Then I might rethink the issue. Don't care for waterproof, no use for that.


Agree about the waterproof -- would be cool but not worth any increase in weight, size or price.



> On a serious note, I do hope they keep the "buttons" as its the only kindle that even has what passes for buttons anymore. I just need those things. I'd actually prefer the basic buttons on the Voyage, but I get that it wouldn't look as good or is as streamlined. But they still are the best. Voyage haptic do ok, I'll take what I can get.
> 
> It will be a very very sad day in my world when I can't buy a kindle with buttons anymore. I don't even want to think about that.


I'm not quite as wed to buttons . . . though, if'n I had my druthers, I'd want ONE button on the front that will always take you to the home page from wherever you are -- so you don't need to touch the screen to bring up the controls.

Oh ho! And lookey here: splash page on the Zon is currently touting $30 off on 'select e-readers' which includes PW and Voyage! There's not been a sale on Voyage before -- which does argue for a newer one coming out soon.

eta: if you go to the Kindle page, it looks like the offer is only for Prime members . . . . no price change advertised, but a discount given when you check out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The discount works. My mother has been interested in Kindle Unlimited, but it would take a new 3G Kindle for her. I had a twenty dollar discount from selling back a Kindle, and wasn't sure it would combine with the thirty dollar offer, but they did! Fifty bucks off, woo hoo!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My Magic 8-Ball tells me it is very likely some posts here will be pruned off into a new thread. But to get back on topic, I agree the price cut makes it more plausible that something new is coming. Still far from a slam dunk though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Self-charging by ambient light would be pretty amazing, I think!


I want a wind powered Kindle with a little propeller on it so it can recharge while I read flying around in my self-driving flying car!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I want a wind powered Kindle with a little propeller on it so it can recharge while I read flying around in my self-driving flying car!


That's just silly! A tiny matter/anti-matter generator would be much more practical.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's just silly! A tiny matter/anti-matter generator would be much more practical.


I will see if Doc has an extra Mr. Fusion(tm) and some spare Plutonium laying around.


----------

